# Scootin' Scooters: Stand Out From The Crowd - Part 2



## SifuPhil (May 27, 2013)

*4. Tune-Ups*

No need to be limited to that measly 3-5MPH speed limit found on factory scooters. Balance and blueprint it, then toss in a hot cam and some high-end valves and you'll be the Mario Andretti of your block!




*5. Eight-Wheelin' Fun*

Most stock scooters are great on sidewalks, streets and malls, but put them in the woods and you'll soon wish you had invested in an ATV. Not to worry  you can have the best of both worlds with this all-wheel-drive modification ...




*6. Precision Scootering Teams*

If you have a group of friends with their own scooters (or are monetarily blessed and willing to invest in buying a dozen or so scooters) you can form your own Precision Scootering Team - give shows at local airfields and race-tracks, do charity runs - heck, you might even be asked to open for next year's Indy 500!




*7. Don't Drink and Drive*


Just a public service announcement here - don't drink and scoot! This lady lost her scooter privileges for 3 years ...


----------



## That Guy (May 27, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (May 27, 2013)

LOL! A stoppie! 

She probably rides down railings with the kids on the skateboards, too, and has a home-built half-pipe in her backyard next to the tomatoes ...


----------



## That Guy (May 27, 2013)

Have been thinking about getting a scooter for some time when I suddenly came across ZERO electric motorcycles the other day.  They're a local company, too, which is way cool.  May just have to jump on one and go out in a shocking blaze of glory...


----------



## That Guy (May 27, 2013)




----------

